# What colour should My son and I wear when showing our m & m pony????? our



## karsl rowan (3 January 2012)

This season will be our first season showing our reg section b
I've decided to show him as m&m in the lead rein classes.
Ive just started thinking about kitting us both out but I don't really know what's best :/
Should my son and I match? Can we both be in tweed show jackets? Should I wear a skirt, culottes or green/brown trousers???
Our pony is bay, so what colour looks best? If my son is to wear a waist cost  what colour? What about ties? Should we wear the same colour ?
I'm sorry for all the questions, I've been googling all night long looking at pictures and its left me so confused! Also, I plan to show the pony inhand I've picked up sone tips on here already tonight ( not showing inhand wearing jods etc) the ponys ten so is if best to show him in his m& m bridle or buy an in hand bridle? if I buy an in hand bridle what bit do I use (he's in a egg but snaffle) do I attach reins to nose band like in the l/r classes or bit?
Sorry for all the questions xxxx


----------



## FMM (3 January 2012)

This season will be our first season showing our reg section b
I've decided to show him as m&m in the lead rein classes.
Ive just started thinking about kitting us both out but I don't really know what's best :/
Should my son and I match? Can we both be in tweed show jackets? Should I wear a skirt, culottes or green/brown trousers???
Our pony is bay, so what colour looks best? If my son is to wear a waist cost what colour? What about ties? Should we wear the same colour ?
I'm sorry for all the questions, I've been googling all night long looking at pictures and its left me so confused! Also, I plan to show the pony inhand I've picked up sone tips on here already tonight ( not showing inhand wearing jods etc) the ponys ten so is if best to show him in his m& m bridle or buy an in hand bridle? if I buy an in hand bridle what bit do I use (he's in a egg but snaffle) do I attach reins to nose band like in the l/r classes or bit?
Sorry for all the questions xxxx 

If you are showing as an M&M then you should both wear tweed - unaffilaited trousers or skirt - affiliated probably more normal to see ladies wearing skirts or culottes.  Most are green or brown based jackets.
You don't need to wear a tie - and your son does not need to wear a waistcoat unless you are trying to pad his jacket out a bit! Look at pictures from shows like Royal International or Windsor and you can see what everyone else is wearing. Much the easiest thing to do.

In hand you need to check out what everyone else is doing - some welsh breeds are shown differently to "normal" horses - however not sure where the Bs fit in. But definitely don't attach anything to the noseband - if wearing a bridle, simply take the reins over his head. I would not waste money buying an in hand bridle - just use his normal bridle.


----------



## karsl rowan (3 January 2012)

Thank you for that! You've saved me money!!!
I'm going to look at your suggested web sites now! 
Thank you again x


----------



## FMM (3 January 2012)

Check out here as well

www.theshowring.info

Lots more info on there


----------



## meandmyself (3 January 2012)

You might get more replies posting here: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=79

Good luck!


----------



## scewal (4 January 2012)

Perfect, saved me having to do excatly the same post. I am also planning on taking my son and welsh b showing this year.


----------



## karsl rowan (4 January 2012)

Scewel- how thoughtful am I? Lol  I've done the easy work it's not time to do the hard bit and find it all! 
What colours your pony? What colour are you putting your child in? 
I've just purchased a two shires huntingdon jackets -green check (tweed) with velvet (navy) collar. I and pockets etc but now I'm wondering what colour jods! Canary or cream??????


----------



## FMM (4 January 2012)

I put my son in the Dobbies Jods (with the sticky bum) in canary - which is actually more of a creamy colour.   I will try to find some pics so you can see what I mean!


----------



## karsl rowan (4 January 2012)

FMM, thank you that would be great. Any more tips & advise welcomed x;-)


----------



## FMM (4 January 2012)

This was at a very cold winter show - so wore in hand showing gear at I didn't fancy wearing a skirt!






Normal summer showing gear 






Male turn out at affiliated show with the same child/pony






Newbury show several years ago (the pally was a very successful lead rein as opposed to us who only did a couple of shows a year!)


----------



## karsl rowan (4 January 2012)

FMM, absolutely fabulous, just what I'm after! Your little pony is lovely, is he section A?
Do you know if I should have a single platt on a b's main or is that just for A's??
I've not long had this pony, he's ten and was only gelded in march and broken in this summer. He's been used as stud in Wales. Hes a super chap. Today I clipped him with the help of some sedalin ;-). I noticed you had clipped your pony too! That's a relief as I was beginning to wonder if I've done the right thing :-/ I'm sure he'll get his summer coat by April?
Thanks again for the pics ...any more tips on turning out? X


----------



## FMM (4 January 2012)

Thank you - yes he is a section A - he was sold last year and has gone to a litle girl who adores him!  No plait in the mane is required for Bs. 
Our pony was also gelded quite late (6 I think) and had several off spring - as did our current pony. Does not seem to have caused them any temperament problems at all.  In fact, they seem to be politer than most ponies as they were clearly handled by adults when they were growing up and know their manners!
Mine used to hang onto his winter coat until June most of the time, despite rugging up etc.  Just depends on the pony I think.
We only clipped one year - they do not do enough work to sweat to be honest, and the winter shows are not HOYS or RIHS qualifiers, so providing the pony looks clean and the coat goes in mainly the right direction, it won't make a difference in future years. The top pic is unclipped and he doesn't look too bad! 
Check out HorseGossip (google it) for second hand jackets etc - they are not a bad investment as providing you look after them, you will probably be able to sell them for what you paid for a secondhand one (or that is what I have been doing for the past four years!)


----------



## scewal (7 January 2012)

Hi my welsh b is chestnut, not 100% sure what colour my son shall wear but veering towards tweed. 
Hoping to show my coloured cob x too, will i get away  with a tweed jacket too i wonder?


----------



## karsl rowan (7 January 2012)

Scewal- i have been looking on some showing web sites and I think that natural beige/burgundy tweeds look the best with a chestnut. I'm not sure if it's the best colour to wear with a coloured though??? Maybe a navy tweed?? What colour is your coloured??
My shires jackets came last night and I love them, just what I wanted x


----------



## scewal (13 January 2012)

karsl rowan said:



			Scewal- i have been looking on some showing web sites and I think that natural beige/burgundy tweeds look the best with a chestnut. I'm not sure if it's the best colour to wear with a coloured though??? Maybe a navy tweed?? What colour is your coloured??
My shires jackets came last night and I love them, just what I wanted x
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply - my mare is skewbald. I shall have a look at the shires jackets.


----------

